# 2011 Advanced M-school?



## Shadyg (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm in for June. IF you guys think about having the entire track for 10 or so cars, that's a bargain, especially considering the wear and tear and possible totaling of your car.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Shadyg said:


> I'm in for June. IF you guys think about having the entire track for 10 or so cars, that's a bargain, especially considering the wear and tear and possible totaling of your car.


Have fun! I was going to try and get up there for that event but we are so booked up with deliveries I won't be able to make it. My good friend Donnie will be up there instructing that school. He's on this forum occassionaly.


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

Jonathan-

Thanks for your help on this. I signed up yesterday and got the last slot for June. Will be one of several repeat offenders.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Rubber Ducky said:


> Jonathan-
> 
> Thanks for your help on this. I signed up yesterday and got the last slot for June. Will be one of several repeat offenders.


You're welcome :thumbup: It gets very addictive.

I'll make sure Donnie takes good care of you all. Have fun and let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## bigjae1976 (Feb 13, 2004)

Above all else, you get to drive some else's M car like you stole it. And you probably get a pretty good professional instructor.

6 hrs a day? My brain would be mush!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Hope you guys had a good time at the June Advanced M School :thumbup:

If anyone is still interested, they have moved the next Advanced School Dates at VIR to December 5-6 & December 7-8. At this time you'll probably need to call (888-345-4269) to reserve a spot or send me a PM and I can assist.


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

I-Won-Today said:


> Hope you guys had a good time at the June Advanced M School :thumbup:
> 
> If anyone is still interested, they have moved the next Advanced School Dates at VIR to December 5-6 & December 7-8. At this time you'll probably need to call (888-345-4269) to reserve a spot or send me a PM and I can assist.


Already signed up for Dec 5-6. Just hope it doesn't snow. 

Going to go see the Tank Museum in Danville on Dec 3 when I fly in.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

///M Rakete said:


> Already signed up for Dec 5-6. Just hope it doesn't snow.
> 
> Going to go see the Tank Museum in Danville on Dec 3 when I fly in.


Snow would be highly un-likely that early in December, but the way weather has been going lately, anything is possible.

If I can get away from the delivery department for 2 days, I'm trying to make it up for one of these Advanced M Schools. Maybe I'll get to see you there :thumbup:

The Tank Museum looks cool and may get added to my itenerary if I can make it. I never knew that was in the area.


----------



## DSM 135i (Jan 24, 2011)

I am working my calendar to attend one of these December dates. Do you a basic itinerary of the school and what time people typically arrive and depart?


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Call 888 342 4269 and they will answer all Qs


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

DSM 135i said:


> I am working my calendar to attend one of these December dates. Do you a basic itinerary of the school and what time people typically arrive and depart?


Attended last September (and am thinking about going in Dec - many repeat offenders in these VIR classes).

3 sessions each morning and each afternoon. 12 max students total. 1 instructor per pair of students. Max seat time, minimum classroom. Many many laps. First day designed to acquaint you with the course and some tricky parts/corners etc. plus Patriot Course. Second day mostly full laps of big course and Patriot. Skidpad sessions emphasize drifting.

VIR Lodge is only place to stay. Decent rates. Evening meals niught before and first night at Oak Tree Tavern, lunches at the track.

Suggest arrive day before. Leave either at end of second day (dark, tired, sucks) or next day.

Incredible experience, superb instruction, everything paced to individual's desires/capabilities (assumes basic skill level for this advanced track). Cars are wonderful.


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

Am now booked for 5/6 Dec. Jonathan: hope you do join the class.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Rubber Ducky said:


> Attended last September (and am thinking about going in Dec - many repeat offenders in these VIR classes).
> 
> 3 sessions each morning and each afternoon. 12 max students total. 1 instructor per pair of students. Max seat time, minimum classroom. Many many laps. First day designed to acquaint you with the course and some tricky parts/corners etc. plus Patriot Course. Second day mostly full laps of big course and Patriot. Skidpad sessions emphasize drifting.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself... Thanks :thumbup: Hopefully I can work it out to join you!


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

Rubber Ducky said:


> Attended last September (and am thinking about going in Dec - many repeat offenders in these VIR classes).
> 
> 3 sessions each morning and each afternoon. 12 max students total. 1 instructor per pair of students. Max seat time, minimum classroom. Many many laps. First day designed to acquaint you with the course and some tricky parts/corners etc. plus Patriot Course. Second day mostly full laps of big course and Patriot. Skidpad sessions emphasize drifting.
> 
> ...


Yup, staying at the Lodge. Actually arriving Saturday, Dec 3 via RDU, stopping to see the Tank Museum in Danville...

http://www.aaftankmuseum.com/

...before heading to the Lodge. Rest up, check out the environs on Sunday.

Drive like the Hack I am Monday and Tuesday.

Leave Wednesday morning to catch a noon flight out of RDU.


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

///M Rakete said:


> Rest up, check out the environs on Sunday.


You should be aware that the VIR environs are - how to say this kindly - rural. Proceed in any direction from the track and you are headed for civilization.


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

Rubber Ducky said:


> You should be aware that the VIR environs are - how to say this kindly - rural. Proceed in any direction from the track and you are headed for civilization.


I know. I intend to sleep in and visit whatever is at the track. Walk it if possible.


----------

